# CHAT !



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Anyone care to join me in the chat room?

Just checking........ I hear there are some "cowboys" showing up soon.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Marj, just checking the Forum before retiring, but it's much too late to chat. I'm so sorry I missed you . . . . . and esp. THEM .:whoo:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Ah well, perhaps next time! We had one cowboy, Ryan. lol The rest of us were cowgirls, and we gabbed quite a bit. :biggrin1:


----------

